# Trump Dog Hair



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Hahahaha! Charlie for sure!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought we were keeping politics off this board?

Or is politics fine as long as we are just posting funny pictures of politicians and making fun of their appearance? Can we do this with the democrat candidates as well then?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Charlie's got some competition.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Megora said:


> I thought we were keeping politics off this board?
> 
> Or is politics fine as long as we are just posting funny pictures of politicians and making fun of their appearance? Can we do this with the democrat candidates as well then?


As long as it doesn't turn into a "Political" discussion it should be alright. 

I don't see why you can't post a funny pic of the other candidates.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Megora said:


> I thought we were keeping politics off this board?
> 
> Or is politics fine as long as we are just posting funny pictures of politicians and making fun of their appearance? Can we do this with the democrat candidates as well then?



Megora-

If you can use excess golden retriever hair to turn it into a Hillary Clinton bob, I say go for it.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am afraid that Charlie may have some serious competition from Tennyson's cat. And I thank you both for a laugh (of a non political nature).


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Megora said:


> I thought we were keeping politics off this board?
> 
> Or is politics fine as long as we are just posting funny pictures of politicians and making fun of their appearance? Can we do this with the democrat candidates as well then?


Please, do !


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> As long as it doesn't turn into a "Political" discussion it should be alright.


Sandy, can you explain how posting political satire pictures... or otherwise pictures intended to ridicule and debase political candidates is not breaking any rules as far as political discussion? That seems to be quite a stretch.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The comparison picture really isn't political in a sense, as that comparison picture could be made of any celebrity in the same way. However we would discourage this as I can pretty much say that this is going to turn into a political thread in some way shape or form and thus have to be closed.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

And the supplier......


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Tennyson said:


> And the supplier......



Hysterical 


And to be fair.. Hillary R Clinton


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

Megora said:


> I thought we were keeping politics off this board?
> 
> Or is politics fine as long as we are just posting funny pictures of politicians and making fun of their appearance? Can we do this with the democrat candidates as well then?


I made no political comment. No political affiliation was stated.

It made me laugh so I was hoping it would make others laugh too. I think you could be a Trump supporter or non-supporter to enjoy this post.

It's just a fun look alike picture.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

................


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

Tennyson, are these random photos you found online or do you know these pets? You're making me sad that so many of these exist. I thought Charlie was special.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Tennyson said:


> ................



The first is hysterical!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

LDBgolden said:


> Charlie is special. There are a ton of shops out there.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Tennyson said:


> LDBgolden said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie is special. There are a ton of shops out there.
> ...


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

...............


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Tennyson! Where do you get these? Hysterical...in a most non-political manner, of course


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

G-bear said:


> Oh Tennyson! Where do you get these? Hysterical...in a most non-political manner, of course


A couple of tech guys I used to work with have way to much time on their hands.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG! Love this thread! :grin2:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

There's a whole Instagram account dedicated to these types of photos. It's called "Trump your cat." But they also feature other animals. You should submit Charlie's!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I agree. Charlie is even better than a lot of the ones posted. Besides Charlie is very photogenic


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Charlie has my (non political) vote!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

........................


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

And Meryl Streep in her greatest role.......
(At last nights Shakespeare Festival in NYC.)


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

@Tennyson you're hilarious. But now I want to see those tech skills applied to dog pictures.


----------



## StormCatcherGoldens (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh my gosh thats so funny!!! He doesn't look to happy about his new 'do.


----------

